# القدره الحصانيه (horse power)



## طارق حسن محمد (13 مارس 2010)

HORSE POWER --------------------------------- القدره الحصانيه (Horse Power)القدره الحصانيه هي عباره عن مصطلح يقاس به معدل اداء المحركات والمحركات الكهربائيه 0تصف القدره الحصانيه الى عده اصناف01-القدره الحصانيه البيانيه (Indiccated(I.H.P2-القدره الحصانيه للاحتكاك (Friction(F,H.P3-القدره الحصانيه الموقفه ( Brake(B.H.P4-القدره الحصانيه للسحب ( Drawbar(D.H.P5-القدره الحصانيه لعمود الاداره الخلفي (Power Take Off(P.T.O.H.P6القدره الحصانيه المقدره ( Rated Horse Power(P.H.R1-	القدره الحصانيه البيانيه : - تقاس هذه القدره في غرفه الاحتراق للاسطوانه بواسطه اجهزه خاصه0 يقوم هذا الجهازبقياس الضغط الفعلي الناتج من الغاز في غرفه الاحتراق0ان هذه القياسات تفيد مهندسين التصميم لغرض حساب الطاقه التي تولدت داخل الاسطوانه02-	القدره الحصانيه للاحتكاك:- تشمل الاحتكاك بين اجزاء المحرك مثل احتكاك المكبس وجدران الاسطوانه والقدره اللازمه للانضغاط 0الاحتكاك يعتبر عامل فقد لانه ينتج حراره غير مرغوبه 0بما ان الطاقه الميكانيكيه مستمره في اداء عملها فأن جزءا من هذه الطاقه تتحول الى حراره فنخسرها عن طريق التبريد0الفرق بين القدره الحصانيه البيانيه والقدره الحصانيه المستعمله فعلا هي عامل مهم لتقدير كفائه المحرك 03-	القدره الحصانيه الموقفه :- هي القدره الحصانيه للاحتكاك مطروحه من القدره الحصانيه النظريه ولتبسيط هذا الموضوع فأ ن القدره الحصانيه للاحتكاك هي مجموع الفواقد في المحرك مثل الاحتكاك وغيرها 0فاذا كان مجموع الفواقدفي المحرك هي (7,5 كيلو واط) والقدره الحصانيه البيانيه تساوي (37 كيلو واط) فالنتيجه هي:37-7,5=29,5 كيلو واط القدره الحصانيه الموقفه 0تقاس القدره الحصانيه الموقفه بجهاز بروني بريك (Prony Brake) او الداينموميتر (Dynamometer) 0هذه الاجهزه تقوم بتسليط ثقل على المحرك ومن ثم نقوم بقياس عدد الدورات للمحرك بواسطه التكوميتر (Tachometer)0ومن ثم نستطيع حساب القدره الحصانيه حسب المعادلات الحسابيه 04-	القدره الحصانيه للسحب:- تقاس قدره السحب عندما يكون المحرك محمل والمركبة تتحرك حيث نقوم بربط جزء له وزن خلف المركبه ونحركها وذلك لمعرفه القدره المطلوبه للسحب والسرعه التي تتحرك بها المركبة.5-	القدرة الحصانية لعمود الأدارة الخلفي :-هي عبارة عن دالة العزل والسرعة وتقاس قدرة عامود الأدارة بواسطة جهاز وترس تخفيض السرعة بين المحرك وعمود الأدارة الخلفي وهذا التخفيض يزيد من قيمة العزم في العمود وبالتالي يقلل من سرعة دوران العمود وتبقى السرعة ثابتة بمعدل 1000 دورة بالدقيقة وبهذا يمكن قراءة القدرة الحصانية مباشرتا من مؤشر قياس العزم والمحسوب بالقدرة الحصانية (عمود الأدارة الخلفي موجود فقط في الساحبات الزراعية للعلم ) 6-	القدرة الحصانية المقدرة :- هي القيمة المستعملة في المصانع التي تنتج المحركات لتبين القدرة الصانية التي ينتجها المحرك تحت ظروف العمل الأعتيادية وان المعدل يأخذ بالحسبان اعلى ضغط للقوة في المحرك وكذلك سرعة وقوة الألتواء فأذا تجاوز المحرك هذه القيمة يمكن ان يحصل له تلف.ان القدرة الحصانية المقدرة تعتمد بشكل جزئي على مجموع السانتيمترات المكعبة التي يزيحها المكبس بالمحرك ون هذه النقطة يقرر اصحاب المصانع اعلى جهد ضغطي وعدد دورات عمود المرفق في الدقيقة الواحة بالمحرك والتي يمكن احتمالها بدون حصول تلف داخلي .تقوم المصانع باختبار وتطوير المحرك من اجل عمر اطول ومتانة تعطي بمعدل القدرة الحصانية للمحرك.قد لاتكون معدل القدرة الحصانية هي افضل كفائة للتشغيل من حيث استهلاك الوقود الأمثل وانما هذه المعدلات هي توصيات بعدد دورات عمود المرفق في الدقيقة الواحدة وكذالك افضل قدرة حصانية منتجة.كفاءة المحرك:- نتحدث كثيرا عن كفاءة المحرك واهميتها فهي تعني شيء اكثر من الوقود الأقتصادي ايضا تعني القدرة على انجاز شغل بمعدل ثابت وبصيانة قليلة .العوامل الأولية لكفاءة المحركات:-1-	الكفاءة المكيانيكية Mechanical Efficiency2-	الكفاءة الحجمية Volumetric Efficiency 3-	الكفاءة الحرارية Thermal Efficiency 4-	الضغط المؤثر Effective Pressure 5-	استهلاك الوقود Fuel Consumption6-	كفاءة الأنضغاط Compression Efficiency7-	تأثيرات الحمل Load Effects


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## has2006 (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا 
وارجو تريب الموضوع بشكل اكثر لكي يتم الاستفادة منه


----------



## سمير شربك (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك موضوع مفيد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مارس 2010)

الاخوان مع الاعتذار000000
لقد تم ترتيب الموضوع بشكل جيد و(بلالوان) ولكن عندما تم ارساله ظهر بهذه الهيئه ولااعرف السبب0
ارجو المعذره مره ثانيه


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر شرح جيد لكن اريد تفصيل حول القدرة بشكل عام كما يقال في العبارات الدارجة مثلا هذا المحر ك كم حصان ولكي اكون اكثر وظوح (لدي راس توليد واريد ان اربط لة محرك قادر على تدويرة بشكل جيد ما هي الاجرات .وهل لكل راس توليد قدرة معينة بحيث يجب ربطة بمحرك خاص بة ام هناك تفاوت بالامر) وشكرا


----------



## ضياء ابو براء (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على الشرح لكن عندي سؤال اذا امكن
محرك 10 حصان 1500 دوره مرتبط بصندوق سرعه يحول ال 1500 الى30 دوره اريد معرفة القدره التي استطيع الحصول عليها من خلاله بالكيلو غرام
مع الشكز الجزيل


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (23 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## amrahmed4444 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

احسنت


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## dlear2011 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## saifmech (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك موضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر مروركم ومداخلاتكم


----------

